# c++ programmierung unter linux



## siddian (21. August 2003)

hiho leute

Ich will bevor ich anfang zu studieren ein bisschen anfangen c++ zu lernen und das am besten unter Linux, weil die Rechner der Uni alle Linux am start haben...

Ich hab schon ein paar erfahrungen mit c++ und anderen OO-Sprachen gemacht und bin deshalb kein totaler Newbie (glaub ich zumindest ^_^).

Kann mir irgendjemand ein super Tutorial oder ein gutes Buch sagen in dem erklärt wird wie man das am besten anstellt ?

ich hab schon versucht mit google was zu finden aba da kam nur schrott bei raus und einfach mal en buch zu kaufen will ich nett, weil kein geld hab für so was

Thanx im voraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. August 2003)

Sieh mal hier:
http://www.pronix.de/C/index.shtml

Ist zwar eigentlich eher C, aber trotzdem ziemlich umfangreich.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. August 2003)

Also eigentlich muss sowas nicht auf Linux zugeschnitten sein, wenn du was findest, das "Standard C++" behandlet, dann passt das auch für Linux. Allerdings alles was mit GUI und Betriebssystemfunktionalität zu tun hat, kannst du natürlich nicht unter Linux verwenden (Ich meine wenn es für Windows erklärt ist). Zum Thema compilieren und linken mit gcc gibt es ach genügend Hilfen im Inet.
Und wenn du was mit Makefiles machen willst, findet man auch was. Zu Make und gcc kann ich dir auch behilflich sein, wenn es soweit ist.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. August 2003)

Evtl. solltest Du auch mal den einen oder anderen Blick in die Manuals von KDevelop werfen, da kann man auch eine ganze Menge heraus ziehen. Allerdings ist da leider vieles IDE-spezifisch, deswegen solltest Du Dich zum Lernen eher auf den Abschnitt des Programmierhandbuches beschränken.


----------



## siddian (21. August 2003)

danke erstmal für die antworten

was ich suche ist halt irgendwas wo einem der einstieg erklärt wird...


----------

